# 761 Table Height?



## jbhunter (Jun 10, 2015)

I just got my new mill and it's sitting on the floor now, I ordered the stand for it but it's back ordered a month or so. I've decided to build my own stand and was wondering about a good table height to go with, I can't find what height Grizzlies stand  was going to be. Any suggestions,  I know make it comfortable,  but it's my first mill so I don't know what comfortable  is yet. Thanks in advance


----------



## ch2co (Jun 10, 2015)

Which mill did you get / what size?  Not knowing what I was doing when I set mine up, I just placed both my 10 x 22 lathe and my G8689 mini mill, both
used, on the higher of my two homemade workbenches.  The centerline height of the lathe and the table height of the mill are both around 48" off the floor.
As far as I'm concerned, this is the perfect height for me.  Being old, arthritic, 'blind' etc.  (you know those things that make you appreciate life when you 
become ancient) the lack of bending over and being at an easy eyesight height is just about perfect and quite comfortable to work at when either standing or
sitting on my barstoolish adjustable height stool.

Chuck the Grumpy Old Guy


----------



## jbhunter (Jun 10, 2015)

ch2co said:


> Which mill did you get / what size?  Not knowing what I was doing when I set mine up, I just placed both my 10 x 22 lathe and my G8689 mini mill, both
> used, on the higher of my two homemade workbenches.  The centerline height of the lathe and the table height of the mill are both around 48" off the floor.
> As far as I'm concerned, this is the perfect height for me.  Being old, arthritic, 'blind' etc.  (you know those things that make you appreciate life when you
> become ancient) the lack of bending over and being at an easy eyesight height is just about perfect and quite comfortable to work at when either standing or
> ...




I got the G0761 and thanks for the info


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 10, 2015)

The stand for the other benchtop mills are 33-1/2" high. That should work for yours as well, since what matters is the machine table height.

Won't Grizzly give you that dimension?


----------



## jbhunter (Jun 10, 2015)

Haven't had a chance to call today, I did check the website  they had nothing about height. Thanks


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 10, 2015)

Building your own make the height you want , I'm in the process of building one for mine. I'm in a power wheelchair so I made mine a little shorter mine will be 27" from the floor to the bottom of my new mill drill. Rung fu style round column . I plan on building power to the up and down crank on column, plus on the feed x and y , even thinking about the z power too. I have several 12 volt wiper and window motors, will make some kind of clutch for feeds. After 40 years working on everything ,I don't see anything I can't do.


----------

